# كيف اصير مسيحي واتعمد



## حماده (22 يناير 2009)

انا مسلم وصرت مع الرب يسوع المسيح باحلى حياه لانه محمد كذاب

بدي اصير مسيحي واتعمد

حماده مسيحي بالقلب


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2009)

حماده قال:


> انا مسلم وصرت مع الرب يسوع المسيح باحلى حياه لانه محمد كذاب
> 
> بدي اصير مسيحي واتعمد
> 
> حماده مسيحي بالقلب


 
*أهلا بك يا حمادة, سننقل موضوعك للأسئلة, ومنتظرين مشاركاتك*


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2009)

تم نقل الرد الى موضوع منفصل لقسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية


----------



## صوت الرب (23 يناير 2009)

سلام يسوع يملي قلبك ...
المسيحية يا عزيزي حياة تبدأ بقبول مخلصك يسوع المسيح
و أن تطلب منه أن يدخل بروحه القدوس إلى قلبك
فقبولك للمسيح سيغير كل حياتك و تصير ابنا لله و ستغفر جميع خطاياك 
و بهذا ستنال الحياة الأبدية لأنه كما قال الرسول بولس في رومية :-
وَإِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ الَّذِي أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ 
الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَيُحْيِي أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ.
.
إن أردت هذا ... فصلي معي هذه الصلاة :-
يا ربي يسوع أعترف بأني إنسان خاطيء إغفر خطاياي 
إقبلني ابنا لك انني الآن أفتح باب قلبي لك و أقبلك
مخلصا و سيدا لي من اليوم أضع ثقتي بك تربع على عرش
حياتي و اجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي تريدني أن أكونه 
أشكرك لأنك سمعت لصلاتي ... آمين
.
أما بالنسبة للعماد فهو مهم جدا فمن آمن و اعتمد خلص
و أحب أن تفهم ما يقوله الرسول بولس عن المعمودية :-

أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَنَّنَا كُلَّ مَنِ اعْتَمَدَ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ اعْتَمَدْنَا لِمَوْتِهِ 
4 فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ حَتَّى كَمَا أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِمَجْدِ الآبِ هَكَذَا نَسْلُكُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً فِي جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ. 
5 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ صِرْنَا مُتَّحِدِينَ مَعَهُ بِشِبْهِ مَوْتِهِ نَصِيرُ أَيْضاً بِقِيَامَتِهِ. 
6 عَالِمِينَ هَذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضاً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. 
7 لأَنَّ الَّذِي مَاتَ قَدْ تَبَرَّأَ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. 
8 فَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ مُتْنَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّنَا سَنَحْيَا أَيْضاً مَعَهُ.


----------



## حماده (24 يناير 2009)

انا حماده وبفتخر اني صرت مسيحي ومبروك علي الخلاص


----------



## حماده (24 يناير 2009)

بس بدي اتعمد لو بالسر عشان المناوله لازم اكون متعمد ساعدوني واكسبوا بي اجر


----------



## حماده (24 يناير 2009)

*كيف أصير مسيحيا واتعمد*

انا حماده كنت مسيم وبحكيلكم عن تجربه صارلي اكتر من 21 سنه بالاسلام ومش مرتاح وكل الاسلام دين رعب وارهاب وتخويف من عذاب القبر ومن اشياء ما الها وجود بس المسيحيه دين المحبه والسلام ومحبه حتى الاعداء والله بتندم على عمري اللي فاااااااااات بالاسلام ومحمد الكذاب


----------



## حماده (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل يعبد المسلمين والمسيحيين نفس الإله ؟*

انا ما بدي الا المسيح اله المجد


----------



## حماده (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل يعبد المسلمين والمسيحيين نفس الإله ؟*

ما في مجال للمقارنه بين اي شيء في الاسلام والمسيحيه
ولا نقبل بمقارنه السيد المسيح بمحمد الكذاب وعندي حكي اقنع اي حدا فيه اللي بده اقنعه يحكيلي


----------



## حماده (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل يعبد المسلمين والمسيحيين نفس الإله ؟*

محمد شو عمل معجزات غير الاسراء والمعراج ؟؟؟؟ وصارت بالليل وما في شهود وما فادت الناس بشيء

اما السيد المسيح اشفى الاعمى اقام الموتى امام الناس ونفع الناس بهذه المعجزات وبكفي معجزه اتلقيامه 
باختصار يا مسلمين اسكتوا احسن انتو على ضلاله


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2009)

حماده قال:


> بس بدي اتعمد لو بالسر عشان المناوله لازم اكون متعمد ساعدوني واكسبوا بي اجر


 


*عزيزي حمادة *

*إنمو أولاً في الايمان بالمسيح *

*وثبِّت نفسك في الحق الكتابي وتمتع بالله كالآب السماوي *

*الله الآب سيرتب لك تعميدك لأنك إبن ٍله ... سر مع الله ووحد قلبك في أمامه*


----------



## حماده (25 يناير 2009)

يا خي بدي تساعدني اكتر من هيك هاد كله صار من زمان بدي اكتر


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2009)

*يا أخ حماده لو عندك اسئله تفضل بطرحها وستجد من يجيبك والا فما نوع المساعده اللى بتبحث عنها ​*


----------



## حماده (25 يناير 2009)

انا بعرف اشياء كتير عن الدين بس بدي اتعمد رسمي ولو بالسر عشان اقدر اعمل المناوله ساعدني اذا بتقدر


----------



## صوت الرب (25 يناير 2009)

حماده قال:


> انا بعرف اشياء كتير عن الدين بس بدي اتعمد رسمي ولو بالسر عشان اقدر اعمل المناوله ساعدني اذا بتقدر


ليس عندك إلا أن تذهب بنفسك
إلى أقرب كنيسة و تطلب من الكاهن أن يعمدك


----------



## حماده (25 يناير 2009)

رحت وكلهم ما رضيو لانهم بخافوا


----------



## املا (25 يناير 2009)

اخوي حماده 

برحب فيك بالمنتدى و بدي اعطيك الزبده مشان ترتاح 
عماد بمصر صعب و اذا تم بتم بخوف لانو النظام الأمني ما رح يعجبوا تحولك و اقربائك رح يلاحظوا 
بنصحك بالتالي بتسافر على بلد قريب ما بعرفك فيه حدا يفضل *............. *بشكل اقل و حسب وضعك المادي بس بنصحك تسافر *............. *يوم او يومين تتعمد و ترجع 

والله يكون معك


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي حمادة*

*أحب أن أهنأك أولاً علي خلاصك ........ فمبروك عليك الخلاص *
*وكم أتمنالك من كل قلبي أن تستمر علي ما أنت فيه وتثبت كما يثبت الغصن في كرمته*
*ولكن الأن أنا بصدد التعليق علي مساعدتنا لك وما هيأتها ؟*
*فحدد ما تريد يا أخي وبدقة *
*وأنصحك يا أخي قبل أن تطلب فلتنظر أولاً لقلبك وخلاصك وأهتم بالحياة الأبدية*
*وصدقني أيً كان وضعك معُمد أو لا مسيحي بالأسم أو لا *
*أهم شئ هل أنت مسيحي بالقلب ......... *
*وهل تقبل يسوع المسيح رباً وملكاً وفادياً لك*
*إن كنت تقبل فثق أنه سيخلص مها كانت حالتك *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## المجدلية (26 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك .... سلام المسيح


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2009)

*اولا مبروك عليك الخلاص يا حمادة..*
*و تانيا الكنيسة في ............. دايما بتخاف من المسلمين اللي بيصيروا مسيحيين.. مش منهم شخصيا بس لانه ممكن يكون وراهم حدا,,و يكشف العملية.. و متل ما انت عارف ............. كلها نظام عشائر.. *
*علشان هيك انت لازم تسافر و تتعمد ببلد غير بلدك اللي هي خارج البلاد او ............. مثلا..*​


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

قصدك اروح على سوريا بزبط معي الوضع 
انا محتار ولازم اتعمد
وانا كل يوم بنظر لقلبي وبشوف محبه المسيح بتزيد
وبعرف انه السيد المسيح بنتظرني
:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

على فكره انا اردني مش مصري


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

انا اردني يا اخي


----------



## Rosetta (29 يناير 2009)

*حماااااااااااادة انت كم سنة صارلك و انت بتختبر ايمانك بالمسيح؟؟ صارلك زمان يعني ؟؟​*


----------



## fredyyy (29 يناير 2009)

حماده قال:


> انا محتار ولازم اتعمد
> وانا كل يوم بنظر لقلبي وبشوف محبه المسيح بتزيد
> وبعرف انه السيد المسيح بنتظرني
> 
> :love_letter_open:


 


*المؤمن الحقيقي لابد أن ينتظر الرب ولا يتسرَّع*

*لأن ليست طرق الرب كطريق الانسان*

*ثق أن الله يحبك ويعتني بك*


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

انا انتظرت من وقت طويل وما زلت انتظر ولن ايأس
بس بدي احكي انه انا واثق بايماني بالمسيح بقلبي كاملا بس كتير بيجي على بالي اتناول يعني المناوله بس ما بقدر لانه لازم اكون متعمد ومتناول اول مره صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

بحبكم كلكم


----------



## Rayieq (29 يناير 2009)

يا اخ حمادة اذا انت شايف ان الموضوع بشكل هم عليك صلي والقي همك على الرب لانه قال
الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك

صلي من قلبك واتطلب من الرب يساعدك بهذا الموضوع
واصبر حتى تلاقي الجواب 
استمر في حياتيك مع المسيح ولا تخاف

سلام ونعمة


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

صارلي حوالي سنتين وانا عايش جو ايماني 
وبحضر قناة الحياه وبشوف برامجها مثل سؤال جريء وفي الصميم وحوار الايمان وكتير اشياء
شو رايك هلأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

ما رح اخاف لاني مع الحق ولن ايأس بس بفكر انزل على الشام يعني سوريا واتعمد بكون هناك اسهل من الاردن صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شو رأيكم يا اخواني


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

بليز شووووووووووووووووو احكولي


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

انا متلهف اني اتعمد باسم الرب يسوع


----------



## fredyyy (29 يناير 2009)

حماده قال:


> بحبكم كلكم


 

*شكرًا على مشاعرك أخي حمادة*

مزمور 37 : 7 
*انْتَظِرِ* الرَّبَّ *وَاصْبِرْ* لَهُ ..........

*رجائي ..... أن تنظر الرب وتصبر له*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (29 يناير 2009)

اذا اذهب الى اقرب كنيسة و اسالهم ان يعمذوك

او اذهب الى *............* ان كان الطريق اسهل من هناك

او اذهب الى *............* ان كان الطريق اسهل من طريق *............* 


اذهب و تعمذ 


ربي معاك

راح اصلي لك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (29 يناير 2009)

حماده قال:


> بحبكم كلكم



و كلنا بنحبك 

ليكون الرب معك


----------



## SALVATION (29 يناير 2009)

_يسوع يوجهك للطريق وينولك اللى فى بالك ان كنت صادق
صلى من كل قلبك ليرشدك الله
​_


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2009)

حبيبي حمادة...
اولا مبروك عليك الخلاص...
ثانيا..المخابرات ............ مزعجة في المواضيع دي وبتصعب الامور كتير...
رأيي..ان تذهب ............ وتتعمد هناك..او تخرج وتهاجر لاوربا او امريكا ان استعطت..مع العلم انا شخصيا رايت ان في ............ تساهلا قليلا..وكان لي صديق مسلم ياتي للكنيسة بانتظام كل احد والكلام في كنيسة ............ ..كما كان عندنا شخص ............ قد تعمذ وياتي والكلام في كنيسة اخرى ايضا في عمان


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2009)

*العماد فى **............* *ليس فيه مخاطر, بل بالعكس فكثيرين من دول الخليج يلجأون **............* *لأجل العماد*


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

رح انتظر اكتر مما بتتصور بس بفكر انزل بهاليومين على سوريا اتعمد لانه بصادف يوم ميلادي وبدي اخليه يصير يوم مبارك ويوم تاريخي بالنسبه الي شو رأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

*كيف أصير مسيحيا واتعمد*

الرب يسوع المسيح رب المجد وله كل المجد


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

اذا كان العماد في سوريا بلا مخاطر احكيلي كلمه يا رب عشان افهم


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

يا يسو ساعدني


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

يا يسوع ساعدني وكن معي


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل يعبد المسلمين والمسيحيين نفس الإله ؟*

يا يسوع ساعدني


----------



## fredyyy (30 يناير 2009)

حماده قال:


> يا يسوع ساعدني وكن معي


 


*يارب إحفظ أخي حماده سالمًا سالمًا *

إشعياء 26 : 3 
*ذُو الرَّأْيِ* الْمُمَكَّنِ *تَحْفَظُهُ* *سَالِماً سَالِماً* لأَنَّهُ عَلَيْكَ مُتَوَكِّلٌ.


----------



## fredyyy (30 يناير 2009)

*أخي حماده *

*ممنوع كتابة أى معلومات شخصية لسلامتك *


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

الرب يحفظك ويبارك حياتك وشكرا الك انك مهتم ويارب يقدرني اتعمد باسم يسوع المسيح قبل ما أموت


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا للجميع الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

يعني شو اعمل بدي اصل لشي واحد وانت عرفه ولو كلفني حياتي بس المهم اكون وصلت قبل لحظه الموت افهمني بليز


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

يا مشرف انت احكيلي شو اعمل وهاد رقمي صار عندك بليز ساعدني واكسب بي اجر


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## حماده (30 يناير 2009)

ردو


----------



## grges monir (30 يناير 2009)

*كيف يمكن أن أصير مسيحياً حقيقياً؟

بقلم جوش ماكدويل

كما أن جميع ملوك الأرض وكل عظمائها يولدون في العالم جسدياً بنفس الطريقة التي يولد بها أبسط إنسان على الأرض، كذلك ينبغي أن يصير مسيحياً حقيقياً أكثر الناس فطنة وذكاء، وأعظمهم قوة وجاهاً، بنفس الطريقة التي بها يصبح أبسط إنسان على الأرض مسيحياً حقيقياً.

وهذا الأمر ينطبق على كل إنسان في أي مكان، وفي كل الأزمنة والعصور، ولا يمكن أن يُستثنى أحد على الإطلاق. وفي كلمة جامعة مانعة قال الرب يسوع المسيح: ”أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي“ (يوحنا 6:14).

ولكي يدخل أي إنسان إلى ملكوت السموات عليه أن يولد ثانية، وفي حديثه إلى نيقوديموس قال المسيح: ”الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله“ (يوحنا 3:3). وهذه الولادة الروحية يمكن أن تتم عن طريق الإيمان القلبي بالمسيح كالسيد والمخلص. إننا حينما وُلدنا بالجسد في هذا العالم وُلدنا أموات روحياً لذلك فإننا في حاجة إلى ميلاد روحي، وهذا الميلاد الروحي يتضمن أمرين:

الأمر الأول: أن نعرف تماماً أنه لا يمكننا أن نقوم به من ذواتنا. إننا بالطبيعة خطاة عاجزون عن عمل أي شيء، وفي حاجة إلى من يقدم لنا يد المعونة. ومن هو الخاطئ؟ الخاطئ هو إنسان ميت روحياً وفي حالة انفصال روحي عن الله، ولا يستطيع أن يعمل أي صلاح لأنه إنسان ميت روحياً وميت أيضاً في الذنوب والخطايا.

الأمر الثاني هو أننا يجب أن ندرك تماماً أننا في حاجة إلى مخلص... إلى شخص يمكن أن يتمم مطاليب الله. والشخص الوحيد الذي كان في إمكانه أن يفعل ذلك هو الرب يسوع المسيح، فهو الوحيد الذي استطاع أن يحيا الحياة المرضية والمقبولة عند الله.

ولقد مات على الصليب كنائب عنا من أجل خطايانا. إننا من ذواتنا لا يمكن أن نكون مرضيين عند الله، ”فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله“ (رومية 8:8). لذلك فإن الخطوة الأولى لكي تصير مسيحياً حقيقياً هي أن تعرف أننا جميعاً قد أخطأنا وأعوزنا مجد الله، ونستحق الدينونة نتيجة خطايانا، والكتاب يقول: ”أجرة الخطية هي موت“ (رومية 23:6).

بعد أن نعرف أننا خطاة وأننا عاجزون على أن نخلص نفوسنا، فإن الخطوة التالية لحل المشكلة هي أن نقبل العطية المجانية المقدمة لنا من الله. فإن كانت أجرة الخطية هي موت فإن هبة الله هي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا (رومية 23:6). وعندما يقبل أي خاطئ هذه الهبة المقدمة له من الله فإنه في نفس اللحظة يولد ولادة ثانية.

إنه أمر سهل للغاية حتى أن الطفل يمكن أن يقوم به، لكنه في ذات الوقت أمر صعب لأننا لا نستطيع أن نقوم به من ذواتنا، وكل من يريد أن يدخل إلى ملكوت السموات عليه أن يتضع لكي يقبله الله. قال المسيح: ”الحق أقول لكم إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات“ (متى 3:18).

فما هو موقفك من هذا الأمر؟ هل وُلدت الولادة الثانية؟ هل حصلت على هبة الله التي هي الحياة الأبدية؟ إن كنت تريد أن تحصل عليها أرجو أن تردّد معي الآن هذه الصلاة:

”أيها الرب يسوع، أعترف أمامك بأنني إنسان خاطئ، ولا أستطيع أن أعمل أي شيء من ذاتي. أشكرك لأنك قمت بكل شيء على الصليب من أجلي. الآن وفي هذه اللحظة، أقبلك رباً ومخلصاً. في اسم المسيح، آمين“.

إن كنت قد صليت هذه الصلاة بإيمان فقد صرت مسيحياً حقيقياً. ولكن أرجو أن يكون مفهوماً أنه ليس بمجرد تلاوة العبارات السابقة هي التي أحدثت التغيير في حياتك، فهي ليست كلمات سحرية، ولكن الأمر المهم هو الإيمان والثقة القلبية في الرب يسوع المخلص الوحيد، والرغبة القوية بنوال هذا الاختبار، فهذا وحده هو الذي يحدث التغيير.*


----------



## داريااه (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: كيف أصير مسيحيا واتعمد*

انه تتعمد ولا تتحول الى المسيحية ليس الشي الكافي..انت لازم تتعرف على المسيح اكتر يااخي بالقراءة والدخول والقراءة في هذا المنتدى لانك راح تستفاد جدا من المواضيع التي بيطرحوها..ربنا يباركك  داريااه


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي حمادة*

*كم تردد في ما أنا فاعله !*
*فيا أخي أنت لم تعطينا ما تريد من مساعدتك *
*ولم تخبرنا علي هيئة ما تريد كي نساعدك*
*كل ما تفعله أنت الأن هو التواصل في أماكن للتعميد وبيانات شخصية لم تصل بنا الا للمشاكل ........*

*عامة يا أخي فلتسامحني ............. سيتم غلق الموضوع لعدم أفادته للقسم وللمنتدي *
*فأنت سألت سؤال وأجبناك عليه ولا جديد ........... وإن كنت تريد التواصل أكثر فلك رسائل الزوار -راسلني أو راسل أي أحد من الأخوة- في أي شئ جديد*
*أما إن أحتجت أن تسأل سؤال وتريد أجابته فالقسم يرحب بك *

*يغلق *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

